# Training Direction/Planning



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

I just experienced a fall in performance and since I have plenty of time until my next important goal, I want to plan my training well.

I have about 5 years of cycling background, but only 2 years of road riding. I rode throughout last fall, but stopped almost completely in December and crashed in early January, which kept me from training until early February.

With collegiate seasson going on, I improvised my training and kept doing fast (for me) rides during the week and racing cat C on the weekends. After the season I was noticeably tired, but I already took some time off.

I do have races to go to if I want, and the weather is decent (currently in Brazil, where it's winter), but my main goal is to be as fast as I can by next February and CAT up. 

I have plenty of time on the weekends, and should be able to put at least 6-8h in during the week. I believe I should do some base training, but I am not sure how to go about it. Slow rides and lots of miles? Do group rides have a place in my training schedule?

I just need some advice, I have '''some''' knowledge about training, but it's being hard to define the major pattern of my training. February seems reaaaally far away, but that's my goal.

Thanks!!


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

We have customised training plans that would sort that out for you. Take a look:
RST Training Plans


----------

